# Spalten bzw. Bereiche untereinander kopieren



## amn.ssy (12. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ich ein Problem, das sich vordergründig trivialer anhört es es ist - zumindest für mich.
Ich habe in einer Exceldatei auf einem bestimmten Sheet einen festen Bereich mit Daten (D13-D28,E13-E28,...H13-H28).
Nun benötige ich diese Daten in einer Zieldatei alle in einer Spalte (ab I2)untereinander (unabhängig davon ob in der Zelle etwas steht oder nicht).
Der Workflow sähe also verkürzt so aus: öffne Quelle, hole spltenweise die daten ab d13 bis h28 und scheibe alles untereinander in die spalte i.
Wie gesagt höt sich einfacher an als es ist.
Freu mich über jeden guten Ansatz der weiterhilft.
LG
amn


----------



## Zvoni (19. September 2014)

Ist dasselbe Problem: Wie bekommt man ein 2D-Array in ein 1D-Array.....

Ansatz:
Betrachte deine Quell-Range als 2D-Array (Höhe, Breite) und deine Ziel-Range als 1D-Array (Spalte)
Du brauchst 3 Laufvariablen


```
Dim QZeile As Long 'Zeile Quelle
Dim QSpalte As Long 'Spalte Quelle
Dim ZZeile As Long 'Zeile Ziel

ZZeile = 2 'Startzeile in der Zielspalte

For QSpalte = 4 To 8 'Spalte D bis H

    For QZeile = 13 To 28

         Tabelle1.Cells(ZZeile, 9)=Tabelle1.Cells(QZeile, QSpalte)  'die 9 ist Spalte I
         ZZeile = ZZeile + 1

   Next

Next
```

Achtung: Aircode. Ungetestet


----------

